# New Over Ear Headphones 2-3K Gaming Movies



## Xai (May 25, 2016)

Hello All,

My Corsair Vengeance 1500 headphones seem to have died today, and I am in the need for a new pair of over-ear headphones @2-3K range.

Main usage is gaming and watching movies.

Mic would be good, but not a must. I am okay to buy a standalone mic, if the headphone is good.

Browsing the forums, I get suggestions of Samson SR850/950 and Sennheiser 202II at this budget. How are these for gaming?

Any good option with mic?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Xai (May 29, 2016)

Is there something similar to ModMic available in India?


----------



## HE-MAN (May 30, 2016)

Sennheiser 202II is the best in this rangeSennheiser HD 202 II Price in India - Buy Sennheiser HD 202 II Online - Sennheiser : Flipkart.com


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jun 1, 2016)

Soundmagic P11s. It's an awesome product! Good treble, nice amount of bass, sound is very much balanced. you'll definitely fall in love with it ..
Sound quality is way superior when compared to other jbl (jbl t26c,250si....etc) & sennheiser (hd 180)... I keep the equalizer on ROCK to enjoy the every beat and sound of the G N' R ....

My rating for the product:
BASS : 9.5/10
TREBLE : 9/10
Product quality : 7/10

OVER ALL PERFORMANCE : 10/10


----------



## chris (Jun 5, 2016)

I am also looking to buy a headphone. I read review of Soundmagic P11s on FK, it says the phone is for mobile, will it work with PC ? Also it says the build quality is bad, plastic break after few days of use.



> but I am greatly disappointed by the Plastic of this Headphones as it broke with in 02 days after just using it about 6 times any ways glued it with Araldite and it worked for a day orso and it split in half from the other end.



My current headphone is Sennheiser HD 202, but one side of it stopped working. So looking for a new headphone. I would love if i could get one with a small microphone for voice chat (mostly in game, teakspeak etc..). I don't want a headphone with bigger mic, that will be difficult to handle when placing on table etc.. Also i won't be using the mic a lot, so some headphone with microphone  that is not easily noticeable is fine.

Anyone have experience with Audio Technica ATH-AX1iS BL Over-the-ear Headset ?  I like its mic, it is on the wire itself.

Found another good looking headphone

Steelseries The Sims 4 Gaming Wired Headset - Steelseries : Flipkart.com


EDIT: i may update this post with good heaphones i find, then it may be able to select one


----------



## Xai (Jun 6, 2016)

I love SoundMagic's in-ear products, but they have build quality issues. Three of my PL11s stopped working just around 1/1.5 year mark. So a bit apprehensive about getting their product for my main audio usage. Plus, these are on-ear as well.

Steelseries Sim 4 headset looks like an on-ear headset.

Currently I am deciding between 2 options:

1. Samson SR850/SR950 + Desktop mic (desktop mic is an inconvenience, but I can probably live with that).

2. Sennheiser HD461g (in-line mic for andriod; not sure if works for PC; costlier @ 5K-ish)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2016)

I have used both SR 850 and Senn 202 II, SR850 has superior sound quality but the top bands put a small bit of pressure initially which would make it very uncomfortable, also my ears tend to sweat a lot when using either of the products..
My suggestion go for an IEM from your favourite company,  I ordered KZ Ate, after it reaches i might tell you how it sounds compare to the above two headphones


----------



## chris (Jun 7, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> My suggestion go for an IEM from your favourite company,  I ordered KZ Ate, after it reaches i might tell you how it sounds compare to the above two headphones



IEM is in ear ? I am trying the one i got with Moto G phone, but micriphone won't work on PC unless you have special connector, that split single connection into Audio out and Audio in, i am using PC, not laptop.




Xai said:


> 2. Sennheiser HD461g (in-line mic for andriod; not sure if works for PC; costlier @ 5K-ish)




This headphone have 3.5mm Straight Jack, that is single connector, is that work with PC ? My motherboard is Asus Sabertooth X58.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2016)

> This headphone have 3.5mm Straight Jack, that is single connector, is that work with PC ? My motherboard is Asus Sabertooth X58.



if you use it directly on your headphone jack, your speakrs will work but the mic will not, if you want to use both speakers and mic, use a splitter


----------



## AudioGeek (Jun 12, 2016)

Get the SR850, The best you can get under 3K.


----------



## Xai (Jun 13, 2016)

Ordered Samson SR850 from Amazon, and a desktop mic from Ebay.

Expecting the SR850 to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## chris (Jun 13, 2016)

Xai said:


> Ordered Samson SR850 from Amazon, and a desktop mic from Ebay.
> 
> Expecting the SR850 to be delivered tomorrow.



Which mic ?


----------



## Xai (Jun 13, 2016)

chris said:


> Which mic ?



Basically the cheapest one I could find:

Multimedia Laptop PC Desktop Tabletop MIC Microphone | eBay


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2016)

What sound output do you use ? Any AMP or DAC ?
I used SR 850 on my PC but the output was mediocre, it used to play nicely on laptop though which was dolby enabled.
Once I upgraded to Xonar U3 on PC, the output had a tremendous bump in quality, everything sounds so much more clearer.


----------



## Xai (Jun 13, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> What sound output do you use ? Any AMP or DAC ?
> I used SR 850 on my PC but the output was mediocre, it used to play nicely on laptop though which was dolby enabled.
> Once I upgraded to Xonar U3 on PC, the output had a tremendous bump in quality, everything sounds so much more clearer.



I use the on-board audio..no enhancements. I have had a very vague plan of buying a sound card or a headphone amp, but never really though too much about it.

Maybe I will buy one eventually. I guess, not having listened to PC sound with sound card or amp, makes me not show much of an interest at the moment.


----------

